# Where are my shrimp??



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Three days ago I finally decided to get some shrimp for my 200l heavily planted tank. My usual LFS had some Caridina Japonica so I got some of those.

I bought five of them, thinking that I would try them and make sure they'd survive my tank conditions/inhabitants before buying any more.

Well, I haven't seen them for more than 24 hours now. So either five is too few and they just disappear in the vegetation or they didn't make it. But if they didn't make it, wouldn't I see some shrimp carcasses around? They were between 3 and 4 cm long (1.2 to 1.6") so I'm surprised that they hide so well.

How many should one get for a 200l (53g) tank?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I would vote for hiding. 200l ~ 25g, right? It's hard to enjoy when there's nothing to look at :0). Amano's blend into a planted tank real well. I have 5 in a 20g and hardly ever see them. For a tank your size if you want to start seeing amano's I might add at least 7 more shrimp. Also I find that the shrimp graze algae like crazy but only when sufficient numbers exist. 

David


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

My kids just saw one I put in a 55gal 18 months ago. Last time I saw it was at least a year ago !

André


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

My amano shrimp only come out at night, check the tank with a flashlight when the lights have been off for awhile.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks for the replies! So I'll assume they're just hiding really well.

200l is about 53g. So if 12 is good for 25g that means I should get a total of around 25? Let's see... at EUR 4.90 each, that comes out to a total of EUR 122.50, or US$ 150!

And here I was hesitating about getting Flourite because of the price!  

But I really like the looks of them so...

Just to make sure that they're still around, is there any special type of food that they flock to? That way I could put a piece in the tank and see how many show up.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Any further inputs on how many of these shrimp I should have in a 200l tank?


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

A common approach has been 2 Amano per gallon, but I have found that if you have this many shrimp in density, things can get out of hand quickly (they LOVE to eat, and if they run out of algae and detrius, guess what gets munched next?).

Since learning about shrimp density the hard way, I have been running all my tanks at 1 shrimp per gallon or slightly less. If you have to look more than 15 seconds for an Amano, you might not have enough.  

Try to get younger shrimp as well, older and larger tend to have bigger appetites to match. Let the shrimp grow into your tank, much as you'd let the plants grow in.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Laith said:


> thanks for the replies! So I'll assume they're just hiding really well.
> 
> 200l is about 53g. So if 12 is good for 25g that means I should get a total of around 25? Let's see... at EUR 4.90 each, that comes out to a total of EUR 122.50, or US$ 150!


Oh... hehe I was thinking 100l and not 200l.  That's a lot of moola for some amano's. Maybe it can happen over time. Like Praxx said some believe in 2 amanos/ gallon but that this is might get out of hand. I've never used that many shrimp personally but have found good things with fewer numbers. The you have though the more you'll see them.

David


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

As to the food they like - mine always flock to zucchini (and hang on to it for dear life...) and I believe PG said they love sweet potato too.

Another thing that always brings mine out is a water change. For some reason, they always come out and romp around like happy kids after getting fresh water in the tank.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I guess I'll get another 15 to 20. That'll give me between 20 and 25 (assuming my original 5 are still around; only seen one of them since...), or 1 every 2 gallons.

Thanks for the replies. As I venture into my first shrimp keeping experience!


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Laith-

If you aren't going to feed your shrimp any supplemental foods containing Iodide, get yourself a 250mL bottle of Kent Reef Iodine. I dose about 1 drop per 5 gallons, once a week. It won't hurt the other tank inhabitants, and it will keep your shrimp's moltings nice, strong and healthy.


----------



## discusdave (May 24, 2004)

Praxx42 said:


> Laith-
> 
> If you aren't going to feed your shrimp any supplemental foods containing Iodide, get yourself a 250mL bottle of Kent Reef Iodine. I dose about 1 drop per 5 gallons, once a week. It won't hurt the other tank inhabitants, and it will keep your shrimp's moltings nice, strong and healthy.


I use Iodide in my tanks. Doesn't hurt, and helps the shells, as stated above.

Your shrimp probably molted after you placed them in the tank. I have seen this reaction to introduction several times in my tanks. They hide after this until their new shells harden.

You will find that Amanos either die quickly after going into your tank or they survive and do well. They can live for years in a planted tank.

Another option is to use cherry shrimp. If you don't have fish in there that will pick off the babies, they will reproduce for you and you'll never have to buy more. Amanos don't reproduce too readily in freswater planted tanks. I believe they need a saline environment for part of their life cycle when newly hatched. I see egg laden female Amanos all the time in my tanks, but never see babies.

I believe there may have been once or twice in several years that a young has survived, because a couple times I saw Amanos smaller than anything I ever bought, which makes me think they were born in the tank.


----------

